
Deepnote – Jupyter Alternative for Teams - Equiet
https://www.deepnote.com/
======
avefilip
Looks pretty interesting, the main selling point for me would be the 'Fully
reproducible' feature. I am wondering how you might achieve full
reproducibility.

~~~
slavaukraini
Yea I agree, especially combined with scheduling and dataset management.
Setting up data science infrastructure can be such a pain.

------
janci5243
While this is interesting, there is a couple of existing alternatives. Most
notable would probably be JupyterHub, which brings Jupyter notebooks (or
JupyterLab) to groups of users. The collaboration there is not realtime and
there is no conflict resolution (last write wins), but you can share resources
and files with your colleagues. Deploying it is also not super hard.

~~~
Equiet
JupyterHub is a decent option, but it's still missing a lot of the features
you need to really be a productive data scientist, such as IDE support (code
intelligence, command palette) or data science related features
(reproducibility, versioning or scheduling). It's also up to you to install it
and maintain it — something you don't want to spend time on or you might not
know how to do (not many data scientist are experts on managing infrastructure
and keeping it secure).

------
Kassius509
Looks helpful. Interested to see how the product features stack up compared to
Google Colab.

~~~
Equiet
Google Colab is great for one-off experiments, but it's not something you can
rely on for production workloads. You don't have any guarantees your machine
will run for some time (it usually shuts down after 15 minutes), it's very
difficult to import your existing code and version it properly.

